# Tagalog, Cebuano: Riptide



## Waterdash

Hey, how would you say *riptide* in tagalog?

Also, if you speak cebuano, I want to know how to say it in that as well.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

I know what riptide means in English, that is a current that moves away from the shore. However, I don't think there is a specific word for it in Tagalog.
In Tagalog, either "agos" (current) or "alon" (wave) would be appropriate if used with the correct adjectives. For example :

malakas na agos = strong current
malakas na alon  = strong wave

" Tinangay ako ng malakas na agos / alon " = I was dragged by a strong current / wave.

As you can see, there is no indication as to the direction of the current or wave. This is unlike " riptide " which means a countercurrent or a wave that goes away from the shore. As I said, I don't think there is a special Tagalog word for that type of current or wave, but I would be interested to know from other members if they know of one.

In Cebuano :

makusog / mabangis nga balud = strong / fierce wave

Again, I don't think there is a special Cebuano word for riptide, just as in Tagalog.

Gary


----------



## Waterdash

Ok, thanks, but another way of saying a riptide is a rip current. Does that help at all?


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

No, not really. My answer would still be the same. However, if it is the suddenness or unexpectedness of the wave that you are trying to emphasize - rip current / riptide - then you could also say :

*biglang umalon* - " it suddenly waved ", which I know is an ungrammatical direct translation into English but is perfectly understood in Tagalog.
In English you might say : A riptide dragged me out into the ocean. 
 OR      A sudden wave of water dragged me out into the ocean.
In Tagalog, " umalon " is understood to refer to water or water-like substances, 
so " biglang umalon " is grammatically correct in Tagalog as is, although of course you can be more specific and say *biglang umalon ang tubig *- the water suddenly "waved".

You might say something like : 

*Natangay ako nang biglang umalon ang tubig.

*I was swept away when the water suddenly " waved ".

but more properly translated as :

I was swept away by a sudden wave of water.

In short, I still don't think there is a direct translation for either rip current or riptide. Native Tagalog speakers out there might know of one.

Gary


----------



## Wacky...

No, there is no direct translation for "riptide."

Nevertheless, you can use the adjective _pabalik_ which means "returning."

pabalik na alon
pabalik na agos

These phrases could be used to mean "riptide."

One thing though, I don't know the word "riptide" that much. In fact, it is my first time seeing it. If I misunderstood it's meaning then my suggestion might be no good.


----------



## Waterdash

Ok, thanks for both of your help. I wish there was one though.


----------



## mataripis

Talbog alon.


----------

